# My duck is huge, beautiful and hungry!



## Compaq (Jul 24, 2012)

Here ya go!  Are these duck pics that actually work well? 


1



7 sk by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

*2 Attitude*



6 sk by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

*3 omnomnom*



5 sk by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

*4 "Let's make a half circlish formation!"*



4 sk by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

*5 Mine!!!*



3 sk by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


*6 "What are you staring at, human?!?!"*



2 sk by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


Thank you for sharing opinions, although I posted a few too many. Not looking for C&C per se, but I always welcome opinions, small or big!


----------



## SCraig (Jul 24, 2012)

Well, since they are geese they don't really work as duck pictures for me


----------



## Compaq (Jul 24, 2012)

Darn it, my high credibility as a hobby nature photographer just went down the drain 

Okay, then maybe these aren't that huge. They were huge for ducks, though. The whole goose situation probably explains that


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 24, 2012)

well shoot.. i must be tired. I saw huge, beautiful and hungry and TOTALLY misread "Duck"...only by one letter though.


----------



## Compaq (Jul 24, 2012)

^^ LOL, didn't even realise that might happen to some


----------



## Compaq (Jul 24, 2012)

In retrospect, the "the ducks are geese" situation might explain why they were making angry noises as well, almost growling at me.


----------



## SCraig (Jul 24, 2012)

Compaq said:


> Darn it, my high credibility as a hobby nature photographer just went down the drain
> 
> Okay, then maybe these aren't that huge. They were huge for ducks, though. The whole goose situation probably explains that


Now THAT's funny 

You are right though.  Had they been ducks they would have been REALLY big!  Of course had you called them Norwegian Ducks you might have gotten away with it.

Seriously, I always enjoy duck and goose photos.  They can be such animated creatures sometimes.  The place I used to work had a lake around the building and there were a lot of ducks and geese that lived on it.  I used to feed them in the mornings and they got to where they could recognize my vehicle when I turned into the parking lot and they would flock over and mill around it until I got out and fed them.  Sometimes I even had to get out and shoo them out of the way so I could park.  They got so tame they would eat out of my hand, which is pretty unusual for wild geese.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 24, 2012)

#2 in color would be amazing!!!!!


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Jul 24, 2012)

#3 was cool I liked the action shot.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 24, 2012)

ornithology fail.


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 24, 2012)

Is the last picture, the goose in the middle cracks me up!


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 25, 2012)

SCraig said:
			
		

> Well, since they are geese they don't really work as duck pictures for me



LOL!!!


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 25, 2012)

I think the goose images are good....but I think the last image is fantastic. I mean really...it almost looks fake...the composition is so interesting. Everything from the flying bird on the left to the main subject goose with his neck crooked.  Really interesting image bro.  The sky looks very vivid...it's not an HDR sky by any chance?


----------



## Compaq (Jul 25, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> #2 in color would be amazing!!!!!



lol, enough with the colour demands already!

I have little detail in the head. It sort of bugs me a little.




6 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


And Charlie, false HDR. I lowered the exposure in ACR, and masked back in around the birds. Took quite some time, I'll tell ya!  Had to dispose of a lot of shots from this perspective, because the blurry wings of the birds was close to impossible to mask back in without it looking awful.


----------



## rokvi (Jul 25, 2012)

#6 I could actually see on my wall...


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 25, 2012)

Compaq said:


> *2 Attitude*


*
My Milkshake brings all the boys to the yard, 
And they're like "It's better than yours" 
Damn right, It's better than yours, 
I can teach you, but I have to charge​*


----------



## binga63 (Jul 25, 2012)

number 2 is great... in colour and black and white.... the duck/goose has attitude


----------



## mishele (Jul 25, 2012)

The last one cracked me up too!  Nice ducks....lol


----------



## Starskream666 (Jul 25, 2012)

Last photo is sick. On some of the others, it might just be me but im sure i can see an outline glow like where you've used the retouch tools


----------



## allison_dcp (Jul 25, 2012)

I love #6. the "duck" in the center looks like he has attitude.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 25, 2012)

Compaq said:


> PinkDoor said:
> 
> 
> > #2 in color would be amazing!!!!!
> ...




Amazing in color! Sassiest DUCK ever


----------



## timor (Jul 28, 2012)

rokvi said:


> #6 I could actually see on my wall...


#6 for me to. Angry-hungry geese against a desant of angry-hungry seagulls under tense, cloudy sky. Great dynamics.


----------



## Compaq (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow, thanks! That means a lot! Just tried that perspective for fun, and it worked out


----------



## timor (Jul 29, 2012)

Compaq said:


> Wow, thanks! That means a lot! Just tried that perspective for fun, and it worked out


Low shots with ultrawide is the way I like it. :hugs:


----------



## Troutwind (Jul 31, 2012)

Number six is the winner in my book also. Ive taken way too many pictures of the local Canada Geese and have so few to show for it not to recognize a good Duck, Goose or even Doose phioto. 
I like the perspective, the action - just about everything except I kinda lose the neck and head of the center goose in the dark background. Other than that I like it very much.


----------



## MK3Brent (Jul 31, 2012)

The last one in the set is very strong, in my opinion. 

With some different processing, (I'm thinking color here), it could be even stronger. 
Seems to be losing our subject in the background due to the B/W and textures. 
Very cool composition. Doesn't look like it belongs in the set IMO, seems special.


----------



## alymariephotography (Aug 1, 2012)

WOW!! amazing shots... or a very good work.. i like it.


----------



## alymariephotography (Aug 1, 2012)

WOW!! amazing shots.. or a very good work..i like it.


----------

